# Doing more than flex



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

How do you get signed up for restaurant delivery? I emailed Amazon and they gave me a no answer email. Flex isn't keeping me busy at all. I noticed some people do flex, restaurant and prime now. How do you do it? Thanks


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

If your logistics, you would have to shift to a prime WH I think. If your already prime, it will show up on offers if they offer it in your location.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My warehouse is flex only and when I try to get information from Amazon of course they are completely unhelpful


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

We're all Flex, either Prime or regular Amazon deliveries. Prime also does restaurants & fresh if it's available in your area.


----------

